# hi from sweden



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Sandra,
Welcome 
It will be interesting seeing some Scandinavian bees at work!
Send pics when you can.


----------



## sammy60 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well... i just have a old mobil phone camera so i can't take good pictures myself, but i'm sure i can find some for you from other beekeepers in scandinavia. Here a small video about beekeeping in goteborg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbKIyzPA9Ns


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sandra!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## sammy60 (Aug 19, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## sammy60 (Aug 19, 2015)

thankx


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcom Sandra! Do not worry about your English. It is much better than our Dutch.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome ma'am.


----------

